# Cat 267B



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

For sale
Cat 267B with approximately 2400(?) hours. Machine has enclosed cab, heat, ac, undercarriage has been redone, tracks are in great shape, radio, quick coupler. Asking price is $22k but will trade for similarly equipped 257. If I remember right the machine an 03 or 04 and its still in use so the hours will change. This machine has been solid for us and its goes great in the snow. The only reason I'm selling it is it's too big for a lot of the work we do year round. I'll post pics tomorrow or Wed if I can figure out how.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Bump. No interest? Really?


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Any photo's, options list ?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I can't figure out how to post pics but I can text or email them if you want to pm me your info. As far as options I listed a few above but if you are looking for specific details I'll need a little more info as to what you are looking for. Thanks for looking!


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

did you ever figure out the pix?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

No I can't figure out how to post them. I have them and can email or text if you like.


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

you can email them to me at scottanderson1208 at gmail.com


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

contractor078;1638319 said:


> you can email them to me at scottanderson1208 at gmail.com


Email sent!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Bump... Just back from Caterpillar. All serviced up!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Figured I'd bump this. Just put new finals in it. Ready to go! Really need a smaller machine. Someone buy this


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=133902&stc=1&d=1392530115


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=133903&stc=1&d=1392530327


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=133904&stc=1&d=1392530457


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Figured out how to post some older pics. This was right after a lawn install so it's pretty dirty


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Let me give you a name of a person that might be interested in your machine for resale purposes: Darren @ Draco Equipment Idaho Falls, Idaho 208-529-2262 
Good Luck


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

magnum1;1760465 said:


> Let me give you a name of a person that might be interested in your machine for resale purposes: Darren @ Draco Equipment Idaho Falls, Idaho 208-529-2262
> Good Luck


That's one hell of a drive from Erie but I'll give him a call anyhow


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

He sells equipment nationwide


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Saturday bump...


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Might have someone interested. How many hours does it have now? Is the condition as good as stated in the original post from 8 months ago?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes it is in great shape. I need to get it over to Cat as I've been informed the hour meter took a dump a couple weeks ago. I rarely run this machine so I'm going to have them put an hour meter in and find out the actual numbers as long as it's not an arm and a leg. I'm assuming hours are 2800-3000 range. We didn't really use it much this year


----------

